# Фестиваль Дмитриева А



## bombastic (3 Ноя 2010)

Сегодня в Спбгк Римского Корсакова начался фестиваль Дмитриева.

Всем землякам удачных выступлений, мне кажется сводный концерт трёх училищ оказался успешным.

А что за произведение играл парень из 10-летней школы при консерватории, тот, что на BB выступал? В 2х частях. Интродукция и ещё что то.
Ему кстати огромное спасибо за такую позитивную штуку.


----------

